# Corvette or Mustang



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just cause my comment spun up several other comments on the other thread I thought I would explain it a bit more here.

I said corvettes were overrated. By that I mean that for the 46000 you pay for full blown corvette you could buy 2 full blown mustangs at 24000 a piece and make twice as many people happy. 

For the price you get alot more for your money with a mustang.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea but if corvettes are cool what is a Lamborghini Countach? A nice used one is only a few bucks more than the corvette. 

http://www.countach.cc/2003/Sales/Countach/Countach3/countach3.html

I guess one of those gets you a harem. LOL


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Lamborghini Murcielago is nicer than the Countach  and a corvette is even better!

look at this 1978....*drools* (and you can get the old ones alot cheaper than the new ones  )
http://www.iol.ie/~donohoer/Chevrolet_Corvette_1978_front_quarter.jpg


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Mustankgs by far. You cannot beat them. As a former Mustang owner, once you have one you will never go back. Old, new, and in between it does not matter. Although the new GT's are SSSSSSSWWWWWEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm a Mustang guy myself. I do like vette's, but older ones. I would never fork over the dough for a brand new one. I could build something insane for that kind of money, and still have money left for gas*lol*. If I was gonna have a Vette it would be a 63 split window, or a 69 or 70 with the big block. Those mid seventies Vettes look nice but they are DOGS!!!!! Wait..... I did have a Vette in the days of my youth............a Chevette........or as I used to like to refer to it as my little Italian sports car ( pronuounced Chevetty)*lol*

And yes, that new Mustang is some piece of work.The engineers at Ford our really doing some great work these days. It has the perfect blend of the old styling cues along with the new technology. In my book, Ford never made a bad Mustang........well.....I take that back, we won't mention 1974- 1978.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Proud owner of a 03 Mustang Premium Coupe.  I love my baby granted corvettes are nice too, which my brother owns a very nice one at that. I used to hate Mustangs then I drove one and well I love it. For the money of a Corvette I can think of lots of other things to do with it including modifying a stang or any other car of my choice for 20k then there is 20k left over to put into the car....


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

my .02

You guys should be comparing camaroes to mustangs, not vettes.

The only mustang candidate that even compares to the vettes' are the SVT Cobra and Roush/Saleen/Steeda models, or the Concept Mustang GT R.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I love mustangs, but I like corvettes better



But what about one of these? They are pretty sweeeeeet!!! http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...doors=&fuel=Gasoline&lang=&cardist=847#vdptop


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Nice to look at, but who wants to spend that much money on an unreliable car? If you only knew what I knew about dodge/plymouth/mopar.
A co-worker witnessed someone totalling a Viper just this weekend. It had just started raining and they were making a left too fast and ended up hitting a telephone pole and ended up in a ditch. Wonder what was going through her mind during the tailspin.


My opinion may be swayed by german engineering, lemme give you some examples;








BMW 850Ci Coupe
Featured a 5.4-liter SOHC 24-valve V12 with 322hp @ 5,000 rpm and 361 lb-ft of torque @ 3,900 rpm and a 5-speed automatic transmission.
Porsche 993 Twin Turbo
Porsche 911 GT2
And can't forget the Brits with the Mclaren


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

sorry I have to say mustangs have way less power than a vette so vette's are way better.

now skylines are better than a corvette and a mustang put together especialy if they are GTR SKYLINES


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> Nice to look at, but who wants to spend that much money on an unreliable car? If you only knew what I knew about dodge/plymouth/mopar.
> A co-worker witnessed someone totalling a Viper just this weekend. It had just started raining and they were making a left too fast and ended up hitting a telephone pole and ended up in a ditch. Wonder what was going through her mind during the tailspin.



they are alot of fun to drive, too. But I have to agree with you. It isn't worth it to spend that much money on ANY car IMO. Man that had to suck to total a viper.

The cars I was talking about I would probably never buy one of them. They are nice cars, its just not worth it to me. The only one I would maybe consider is some kind of a BMW because they are really good cars.

My Dad has a Mclaren, and they are pretty sweet.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

BTW in case some of you couldn't tell, I was kidding when I said my dad has a Mclaren. He does have a '89 oldsmobile delta 88, which is close enough. lol jk about that too.

Those Mclarens are awesome! But I kind of wonder...people who own those don't actually drive them, do they? It seems like there is waaaaaay too much risk. There are only 72 roadcars made by them and they don't make them any more even!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Mustangs are ok, I mean the Saleens are beautiful to look at, esp when they have nice rims and a good exhaust system. I think its pointless to have a nice car IF you dont do SOMETHING with it to make it look better. Its like buying the cheaped porche just to say you had one. As for Corvettes, the new ones look rediculous (Spelling? lol) I mean the front lights ruin the car. But they do have a lot more power then a Stang so ima Corvette fan.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> Gasp!!!!!!!! Hater Hater Hater!!!!!!!!!


Who?...Me?...I think not.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I will stay with my 68 Chevelle SS 396 Four on the floor over any mousetang and would consider a 69 vette. My other toy is a 69 CST 396 long bed truck. Now thats SweeeeeeeeeeT?!!!!!!!!. R.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Long beds don't R.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

You like trucks? a 97 Z71 Ext. for play and 94 Suburban Z71 I use as a work truck R.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Those Mclarens are awesome! But I kind of wonder...people who own those don't actually drive them, do they? It seems like there is waaaaaay too much risk.


You might find the F1 on the Autobahn. It's still the fastest production car. The acclaimed Nismo Tuned Skyline R34 GTR is now the fastest, but it's not actually right off the production line with that title. Nismo is taking 20x 2004 Skyline R34 GTR S-Tuned vehicles, stripping them down and hooking them up with all Nismo parts.

Ron: If I had to buy a truck, it would have to have that Z71 placa on the side... luckeeey


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

yes one of my other favorites. the mclaren f-1. *drools* IMO the best cars are the Corvette, Lamborghini Mercialago, certain models of Ferrari and the Mclaren. ok. and the 2005 mustang IS nice.

anyone ever seen a mosler? now those are weird and cool at the same time.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

eurasian32: anytime I think of the autobahn, this is what I think of. And I don't think it was even a sports car that went fast enough to wrap itself around the tree like that. Warning: those who have a weak stomach do not look.

Advantages of driving in Germany:

1) Overall, the cars are in much better condition because of tough inspections
2) Licenses are much harder to get, with better driving training 
3) The autobahn speed limit is "whatever's safe" up to 155 mph

Disadvantages of driving in Germany:

1) When you fly off the road @ 120+ mph, you find out why Oak was used as armor on ships 






























Ron: I like '97 Z71s...or any Z71 for that matter.

what do y'all think of a '99 s10 with a v6 vortec in it? is that a good engine?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a site they need to get some pictures of their viper to

http://www.wreckedexotics.com/

This site brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

On Woodward today, we saw this gorgeous car. Apparently the guy who owns it is some head person for the whole Corvette industry. This is the only one out there that the company designed. Oh, lol, he also owns Autozone or something? No name either. Personally, I think it beats all, But those 2 lights on the front look cheesy.




















Dont you love Camera phones?! I DO!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

lydia: that's gotta hurt, or course with an impact like that you probably wouldn't feel a thing. You can't even tell what kind of car that is. My guess it's a ford escort.

fishdoc: wreckedexotics is just like americas most wanted, cool to see, not cool to be on.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> You might find the F1 on the Autobahn. It's still the fastest production car. The acclaimed Nismo Tuned Skyline R34 GTR is now the fastest, but it's not actually right off the production line with that title. Nismo is taking 20x 2004 Skyline R34 GTR S-Tuned vehicles, stripping them down and hooking them up with all Nismo parts.
> 
> Ron: If I had to buy a truck, it would have to have that Z71 placa on the side... luckeeey


I wanted one back in 94 when I shipped my Chevelle from AZ after the Military
I saw one on the car carrier when it was loaded and said (I Want one of those). In 99 I had a car (not the chevelle ) stolen and I replaced it with the Z71. R.


----------



## sisofafishlover (Aug 26, 2005)

Mustangs ROCK! But the Z 4 BMW Rulez the world!


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

LOOK at the "CORVETTE MORAY"! These are some cool lookin pics of the concept car.

















http://www.autotrend.com/pic/Corvette_moray.jpg
http://alex.carpent.free.fr/Corvette Moray.jpg


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I think I saw one of those on the road yesterday? The front looked liek that but it still had the corvette back.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

That actually looks kinda cool. It is almost as if you threw one of each generation of Corvette into a blender, mixed it, and baked it at 350 for an hour, that's what you'd get. It is the same idea being used at Ford, make a new model, but base it on the styling cues that made the original look great.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually from the picture of the red one It kind of looks like a camaro


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

the blue is definitely the better shot


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Probably because they were cheaper than the corvette and they were beginning to look the same. lol


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Because people stopped buying them..........


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> my .02
> 
> You guys should be comparing camaroes to mustangs, not vettes.
> 
> ...


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

mustangs are a dime a dozen.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Not that it much matters, but to the best of my knowledge, the last generation of Mustang (?92-04) used the same chasis as the previous generation (79-92), which did utilize rack and pinion steering. Like I said, not that it matters, that's just the gearhead part of my brain talking........


----------

